# Where to go for help/advice re autism



## Jkelmum

I hope u dont mind me coming in here I am just not sure where to turn for help and advice and maybe stabbing in the dark 

My son is 3 yrs 5months and still barely speaks theres a few other things that make me think he is special in some way I have had two other children and just have this niggling thing but dont know who to ask or where to turn or if they will think i am paranoid 

So I did a Autsim screening quiz online stupid maybe i dont know but here is what it says 

Your child does seem to have some of the signs and symptoms that should prompt and evaluation for autism or other communication disorder. Be sure to see your Pediatrician for further advice and a more detailed evaluation. Keep in mind that this doesn't mean that anything is wrong with your child, but rather that he has some 'red flags' that signal that more of an evaluation should be done.
Remember to consider your child's age when considering if any of the following are really a sign of autism, for example it is usually normal to toe walk before age 3 years and some children don't begin to 'wave bye-bye' until they are are 15 months old.

https://pediatrics.about.com/lr/autism_quiz/61489/3/ here is the link maybe someone in the know can tell me if i maybe onto somthing or not 

You said that your child has the following possible signs and symptoms of autism:

cannot explain what he/she wants.
has language skills or speech that is delayed.
at times, seems to be deaf.
seems to hear sometimes, but not others.
throws intense or violent tantrums.
is hyperactive, uncooperative, or oppositional.
has poor eye contact.
gets "stuck" on things over and over and can't move on to other things.
seems to prefer to play alone.
is very independent for his/her age.
seems to be in his/her "own world."
seems to tune people out.
spends a lot of time lining things up or putting things in a certain order.

You said that your child doesn't have any of the following possible signs and symptoms of autism:

does not respond to his/her name.
doesn't follow directions.
doesn't point or wave bye-bye.
used to say a few words or babble, but now he/she doesn't.
has odd movement patterns.
doesn't know how to play with toys.
doesn't smile when smiled at.
gets things for him/herself only.
does things "early" compared to other children.
is not interested in other children.
walks on his/her toes.
shows unusual attachments to toys, objects, or schedules (i.e., always holding a string or having to put socks on before pants).

According to the National Institute of Child Health and Human Development:
Autism is a complex biological disorder that generally lasts throughout a person's life. It is called a developmental disability because it starts before age three, in the developmental period, and causes delays or problems with many different ways in which a person develops or grows.

In most cases, autism causes problems with:

Communication, both verbal (spoken) and nonverbal (unspoken)
Social interactions with other people, both physical (such as hugging or holding) and verbal (such as having a conversation)
Routines or repetitive behaviors, like repeating words or actions over and over, obsessively following routines or schedules for their actions, or having very specific ways of arranging their belongings
The symptoms of the disorder cut off people with autism from the world around them. Children with autism may not want their mothers to hold them. Adults with autism may not look others in the eye. Some people with autism never learn how to talk. These behaviors not only make life difficult for people who have autism, but also make life hard for their families, their health care providers, their teachers, and anyone who comes in contact with them.


----------



## Jkelmum

also he was very forward until 12m then his development seemed to slow right down , he doesnt know his colours ,shapes cant count to 10 , yet at 4m could sit unaided and walked at 10 half month ,its either his way or no way and his tantrums are getting worse not better , also he is overly hugging and loving towards other children yet doesnt play or share


----------



## baby.love

Hiya hun

My son is 4 and has ASD, i just knew there was something different about him at 18 months old. 99% of the things listed above describes my Ethan to a T. 

I found Dr's didnt really listen when he was younger and just sent me away saying he was ok :wacko: So i kept on at people and in the end my HV refered us to a paediatrician. Now we are just 4 weeks away from a full diagnosis :happydance:

Anyway sorry i am waffling now :lol: My advice is stay strong and keep on at people and ask for him to be refered for speech therapy & to see a paediatrician. Without the help of these Ethan wouldnt have come on the way he has in the last year, they are amazing. 

I hope i have been of some help (more than likely not :rofl:) and if you wanna ask me anything just PM me hun :hugs:


----------



## ALY

right babes here goes :thumbup:

i take it your on about ethan id say go see your HV maybe write down a list of what he can and cant do how he behaves and interacts and take it with you when you see HV that way you wont forget anything :thumbup:

she may say he is fine and if she does and wont listen to you go and tell the dr you want him to see a specialist :thumbup:

il do a lsit of what sam does off the list this may help you :hugs:

canot explain what he wants ,speach language difficulties,at times seems to be deaf,seems to hear at times and not others ,throws intense or violent tantrums,is hyperactive uncooprative ,gets stuck on things that he will not leave untill it is done ,is very independant for his age ,seems to play alone never with his sisters or anyone at daycare ,spends ages putting his cars in line also in size order,doesnt wave bye,doesnt point ,walks on his toes ,always has to have a car in his hand ,goes into his own world ,used to say a few words but now cant say them ,only plays with the dog and last but not least always has to have his shoes on and nappy on will not cooporate if he is not in both of these he will become violent and start kicking and screaming only time he takes his shoes off are when hie is in the bath at bedtime they have to be next to his bed 

hope this helps babes il send you my number so you can call me if you need to talk xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

Thank-you so you dont think I am stabbing in the dark here ? , also my hv is crap ive been sayying something isnt right since he was 18m when his devlopment seemed to stop :( , he as speach theropy once every 3m for what good that is , never been refeered to paediatrician , do u think i would be best going gp or his nurserery and see if they have noticed anything ? he started there in march x


----------



## baby.love

No hun i dont think you are, Dr's, HV's etc always kept saying to me that my Ethan was fine 'blah blah blah' but i knew he wasnt... And like you i figured it out when Ethan was 18 months old. I just kept on and on and on at people and in the end they had to listen!! Maybe try seeing a different HV or Dr! 
And hun dont be scared, when i 1st realised it was ASD that we were dealing with i felt so scared, but let me tell you ASD isnt all doom and gloom. 
Children with ASD are kids to be so proud of as they work so much harder to achieve things, and they are so so bright... they just dont always know how to show it! 

Keep pushing for the help babes, and yes definately ask to be refered to a paediatrician.
Good luck with it and keep us updated xxx


ETA: it wouldnt hurt to express your worries to his nursery, they may then start observing him and maybe able to apply for early years funding. This allows them to employ someone for so many hours a week just to work with your son x Ask if they have a SENCO, this is who deals with all that side and also helps with 'special needs' kids x


----------



## Jkelmum

Thank-you for your help Ive thought it for awhile but kinda thought i was just being a super paranoid mum lol xxx


----------



## cabaretmum2b

A very good piece of advice would be to get in touch with the National Autistic Society, and your local one if you have one (I'm not too sure whereabouts you live, but most areas have some form of Autism Support Network).
They are absolutely fantastic, and will usually have loads of information on what to say to your doctors, who to talk to etc.
Dealing with autism isn't easy, but it is very rewarding. Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## MUMOF5

Hi, my son has autism, he is 3 years 6 months. He now has his diagnosis (we got it in May, and it has been quite a long road to get here) :wacko:. I approached my HV about him when he was 18 months and she just told me that they all develop at different rates and not to worry :growlmad:, thankfully I changed doctors and health visitors just after he turned 2 and I told her of my concerns, she listened and referred me to a paediatrician, we have had numerous visits/appointments with so many different people but they have all been fantastic, he now goes to special needs nursery 2 full days a week and is learning to communicate with PECs cards. Im rambling here, but I guess what im trying to say is trust your instincts, I knew there was something wrong. Like op said write a list of all the points that concern you about your sons behaviour to present to the doctor/health visitor. Best of luck. :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi hun, I wouldn't read much into these online tests, everyone I know who has done one has said to get checked lol but you did say you have concerns so try and speak to HV.

Has his preschool noticed anything? My sons preschool actually helped push for a refural and wrote a report for me.

Just be aware it is a very long and emotional draining process. I was extremely strung out and it took nearly 3 yrs to get him diagnosed and endless assessment etc x

Good luck x


----------



## indy and lara

I would go to the Nursery and speak to them. Schools have access to Ed Psychs and other professionals who can help, especially if your HV being hopeless.


----------



## velvetina

Some excellent advice here hun. If your health visitor isn't listening and hasn't referred him go straight to your gp explain your concerns and ask for a referral. With ds1 I had 2 health visitors out 4 times, I knew it was autism and ended up seeing gp who refd me st away. The earlier intervention therapy/speech therapy starts the better. 

Good luck hun x


----------



## massacubano

Good luck Serina. I read the list and some of it my son with ASD has. I would say the early years looking back before he started rocking and making lines of objects. The eye contact was off, he did not smile at me the way my other kids did.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

contact portage and HV xx


----------



## JASMAK

I would go and get him assessed. I think all moms should go with their gut, and your gut is telling you, obviously, that there is something. The sooner he does get a diagnosis, the sooner he can be helped, and the higher chance of that help working. So, don't delay. Take your findings to the pediatrician and see a speech path to get the ball rolling. It is scary scary steps, and your brain may want to shut it out for awhile, but keep pushing ahead because it can take awhile (took my daughter 10 months to be diagnosed). And hey, if you are wrong, and he is fine, at least you will feel good knowing that, and it takes the guess work out. :hugs:


----------



## rachel284

My little boy had a bleed into his ventricles when he was born and then suffered meningitis. They said he would be badly brain damaged but they didn't know how it would affect him. Then a while later he started showing signs of autism, no language, - sensory oversensitivity, repetitive behaviour like hand flapping. The doctors didn't seem to know that much and gave me a sort of _"what did you expect, we did warn you" _sort of response, but no answers. 

We had to look for answers ourselves. We found a website called 'Snowdrop' and took David to see the man behind it. Although the qualificaations of the guy were impressive and he used to be a dad himself, we were disappointed at first because he is just one man working out of a village hall, no clinic or anything, I think we were expecting something a bit more 'slick!' But he clearly knew what he was talking about and it turned out really well. He gave us a programme to do at home and two years on and Daving is walking, talking and doing everything his twin brother can do. It just goes to show how deceptive appearances can be. If you want help then I'd contact them. The guy who runs it is Andrew Brereton. He's a lovely guy, I just thank God we found him.


----------

